
Waze’s dangerous routing - gshakir
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/waze-blamed-for-rise-in-accidents-along-one-of-steepest-streets-in-us/
======
Piskvorrr
TL;DR: Waze doesn't seem to take road capacity and/or incline into account,
thus misrouting people onto steep side streets that are unfit for major
traffic; Google: WONTFIX.

